# Permission to come aboard?



## kujakupoet (Jun 23, 2010)

Ahoy the ship, permission to come aboard?

I have just arrived aboard HMS Kindleboards and I am looking to get my sea legs with the new barky. I am the author of the series, _Pirates of the Narrow Se_as, a tall ship sailor in real life, and prior to writing fiction, a poet. All the books in the series are being released as ebooks, and the first one, _The Sallee Rovers,_ is already available.

I post pictures of my ship and her cats at: Picasaweb.com/kujakupoet -- look for the album 'Sea Cats' to find all cats, but there are cat pictures in some of the other albums as well.

~K~

M. Kei
Home page: http://NarrowSeas.blogspot.com


----------



## Trilby (Jul 26, 2009)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## kujakupoet (Jun 23, 2010)

Thank you. Glad to be here. 

I'm brand new, so can anybody tell me how to enlarge the tiny tiny type into something large enough to read? And hopefully a different color, too, so that it actually be seen? 

~K~


----------



## DLs Niece (Apr 12, 2010)

Welcome aboard and cute intro!


----------



## 16205 (Jun 8, 2010)

Welcome to the boards!


Cheers,
Danielle


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

kujakupoet said:


> Thank you. Glad to be here.
> 
> I'm brand new, so can anybody tell me how to enlarge the tiny tiny type into something large enough to read? And hopefully a different color, too, so that it actually be seen?
> 
> ~K~


Ctrl-+ will enlarge the font. Welcome aboard, glad to have you here!

L


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Here's a link to the Kindle version of the first book in the trilogy, *The Sallee Rovers*. I've read it and it's a terrific story. A definite 5-star keeper for me.


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

Welcome to the boards.  I've downloaded a sample of your books because I absolutely love tall ships.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Check out Threadipedia stickied at the top of The Book Bazaar. Some good resources for our KB authors.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Sounds good, look forward to reading it.  Welcome aboard!


----------



## Debra L Martin (Apr 8, 2010)

Welcome to the Boards!  You'll find some great authors and readers to hang out with.

Deb


----------



## Nancy C. Johnson Author (Apr 28, 2010)

Welcome to Kindle Boards!

Nancy


----------



## kujakupoet (Jun 23, 2010)

Maria Hooley said:


> Welcome to the boards. I've downloaded a sample of your books because I absolutely love tall ships.


Thanks. I hope you enjoy it. I also have a Picasaweb site where I post pix of my ship and her cats. I tried uploading a picture, but it failed, so here's just one link: http://picasaweb.google.com/Kujakupoet/SeaCats#5477528474998148274

That's Timmynocky, the junior ship's cat, sulking because everybody gets shore leave but him.

~K~


----------



## DonnaFaz (Dec 5, 2009)

Welcome, K! This is a great place!

~Donna~


----------



## PhillipA82 (Dec 20, 2009)

Welcome to KB


----------



## terryr (Apr 24, 2010)

Love tall ships, never miss them when they sail into Portland. My sister is also a sailor (although she never owned a tall ship...a nice 34' Cal she sailed to Alaska and back, but that's hardly a tall ship. LOL.)  I'll definitely have to check your samples and welcome aboard.


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2010)

Yarr! Ya best be bringin some mighty fine plunder O we`ll be makin ya walk the plank!

(sorry, I have my facebook language setting on pirate!)


----------



## kujakupoet (Jun 23, 2010)

It's Command + for Macs, as the nice man from Kindleboards.com told me.

I can see!

~K~



Leslie said:


> Ctrl-+ will enlarge the font. Welcome aboard, glad to have you here!
> 
> L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

kujakupoet said:


> Ahoy the ship, permission to come aboard?
> 
> I have just arrived aboard HMS Kindleboards and I am looking to get my sea legs with the new barky. I am the author of the series, _Pirates of the Narrow Se_as, a tall ship sailor in real life, and prior to writing fiction, a poet. All the books in the series are being released as ebooks, and the first one, _The Sallee Rovers,_ is already available.
> 
> ...


M Kei--

Permission granted! Welcome to KindleBoards and congratulations on your book and your first post!

I've added an image link to your book post.  We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, most of our authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles!

Be sure to bookmark this thread so that you can find it again for updates. We request that authors have only one thread per book and update it when they have news. Be sure to read the fine print below!

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to PM us if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


The fine print: 
_Please add to your existing book thread when you have news about your book rather than start a new one, it helps the members who are trying to follow you. You may have a separate thread for each of your books. We recommend you bookmark your post so that you can find it in the future.  You may respond to all posts, but if there have been no member posts, we ask that you wait a week before "bumping" the thread by posting back-to-back posts of your own. And we ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead. All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum. From time to time our site rules may change; be sure to check Forum Decorum for the current guidelines and rules. _


----------



## kujakupoet (Jun 23, 2010)

Hello all. I'm currently serving aboard a tall ship in the path of Hurricane Earl. We have taken shelter in New Bedford, MA, and have spent two days securing the ship. We are surrounded by fishboats, plus a lot of yachts. Another tall ship and a cruise ship have taken refuge here as well. We've had a hurricane warning posted since eleven am today. We expect to start feeling it tomorrow afternoon. I visited Seamen's Bethel, and sat in the pews contemplating the cenotaphs and the mortality of mariners. Herman Melville must have done the same -- this is the same church that appears in Moby Dick. Poet Jeffrey Woodward has written a prose/poem about it that can be found in issue 3 of Atlas Poetica, available at AtlasPoetica.org.


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

Be safe! Last I heard South Carolina was going to get most of it.


----------



## terryr (Apr 24, 2010)

I hope all people, creatures, and ships find safety from the coming storm. Glad to know you're in a safe harbor.


----------



## Gordon Ryan (Aug 20, 2010)

arghhh, ye scurvy limey.  Ye have not my permission to come aboard, lad, but ye have permission to come alongSIDE USS Kindleboards.  And ye'll be keeping yer rum ration on your own deck, mind ye.  We love to be allied, mate, but not to surrender the title to our ship, nor to assume the HMS masthead.

US Marine, Semper Fi

Now, shall we meet ashore for a bit o' grog?


----------



## kujakupoet (Jun 23, 2010)

I have no idea what you just said. Is it International Speak Like a Pirate Day already?

What continent are you on, or near? We put into New Bedford to ride out Hurricane Earl. You Brits can have what's left when we're done with him.

~K~



Novelist said:


> arghhh, ye scurvy limey. Ye have not my permission to come aboard, lad, but ye have permission to come alongSIDE USS Kindleboards. And ye'll be keeping yer rum ration on your own deck, mind ye. We love to be allied, mate, but not to surrender the title to our ship, nor to assume the HMS masthead.
> 
> US Marine, Semper Fi
> 
> Now, shall we meet ashore for a bit o' grog?


----------



## Gordon Ryan (Aug 20, 2010)

kujakupoet said:


> I have no idea what you just said. Is it International Speak Like a Pirate Day already?
> 
> What continent are you on, or near? We put into New Bedford to ride out Hurricane Earl. You Brits can have what's left when we're done with him.
> 
> ~K~


K, I got the impression from your HMS banter, than you were a Brit. I am an American, but living in New Zealand, South Pacific home of the Tall Ships of course. Whalers mostly in the last century.


----------



## kujakupoet (Jun 23, 2010)

This is probably the wrong place, but I need help with a technical problem. A fan bought me a Kindle 3G as a gift, and I am trying to figure out how to use it. In particular, I have a Kindle book I didn't buy from Amazon on my Mac, and I need to get it to my Kindle so that I can listen to it. 

The book is The Sallee Rovers, and it's the publisher galleyproof to me. The book is already in press, but now that I have a Kindle I would like to see it and listen to it on a Kindle. 

Thank you for any help.

~K~


----------

